# Can i see some pit muscle



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Whats up i wanna see if we can see some pit muscle dogs on here lets see the gold's gym work out dogs and the just go to the park and do pull-up's and push-up work out dogs muscles


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

if you do a search in the pictures ou will find a thread already like this one!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> if you do a search in the pictures ou will find a thread already like this one!


Well let's bump it. I like this thread.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

crappy pics i know but it's the best i can do. She's fat now days.lol


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

This doesn't show it well enough. But, its my little muscle butt Zildjian.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn anyone have steady workout routines for your dogs or do you just let them play alot? Whats your secrets?


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I let him play with my females alot, and I use to run a mile everyday (i'd take him with me) and he LOVEEEEEEEEEEEES the flirt pole. So. =) He loves the spring pole as well, My brothers got one built as his house for his female Sasha. I bring Zildjian to visit and play all day.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The Diesel said:


> Doesn anyone have steady workout routines for your dogs or do you just let them play alot? Whats your secrets?


I'm new to it but I have looked into it a bit and have found that aside from a mill, Hand walking, Running and swimming are very beneficial..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

When the season is under way I get into a pretty steady routine. Alot of mill work, drag weight, track work and then when we can swimming and just letting them lose in the country to run wide open and enjoy being dogs while RUNNING!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn Buz I had no Idea..She looks good..:thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, man. She definitely isn't in that shape any more. LOL That was when I had less kids and more time. Wish I had better pics from those days but that girl never stands still. I had to steal those out of a vid.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Mine all love to play. I used to hand wlak everyone a lot but there are too many morons who let their dogs run losoe around here. After getting attacked by a HUGE rottie last year I do not walk them often any more. people really suck

Muscle development is greatly dependent on genetics. Nutrition and exercise and overall health of course play roles major as well.

I have tons of picts already posted in the photo sections if you want to see my kids take a peek


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. Patch. I never knew that. What happened with the Rott?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry this is off topic but.... here is the answer

AC sucks here and was totally useless, when they finally showed up. They had to keep it inside for 10 days. I was not bitten just sore from fighting it off, but have no doubt had I not acted quickly I would have been in big trouble and severely injured. For those who don't know me I am pretty petite. All I kept thinking was if it would have been a child instead of me the child might be dead right now ....

This was not this dog's first offense either and it is often loose and has been loose since this incident. The owner is extremely irresponsible obviously....

I filed a police report but they said nothing would be done unless I made a complaint and took her to court on it, which looking back I should have done, but didn't

Anyway now back to the muscle post


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my dog at nime months old








here he is alittle older


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^That's one good lookin dog right there.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

MENO he looks real good...what kind of exercise you do with him


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I have to agree with that. How's he bred?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn!! I think Lil Bit has some competition..Lookin good


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

meno222 said:


> here is my dog at nime months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one good lookin' boy you got there!:thumbsup:


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

bkwil said:


> MENO he looks real good...what kind of exercise you do with him


in the last pic he was condition for his his adba show this last thanksgiving weekend in so.cal. we did alot of flirt pole and we jogged 4 or 5 miles every other day. the funny thing is that i havent excercise him since nov.25th and i increase his food by 1/2 of cup and he hasnt gain any weight i think he has a high metabolism. i feed him 2 1/2 cups of natures variety praire.he weights around 37-38lbs.
this is his ped
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=178842


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Now that is one of those dogs you can tell the breeding by just looking at them!. I wondered how that dog was bred and had an idea, thanks for posting the ped! Nice dog


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Damn!! I think Lil Bit has some competition..Lookin good


I agree 100%, Very good looking dog you have there Outlaw


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think Lilbit has a tad more mass but structurally very similar.

Now if only them peds weren't greek to me...lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Those are two excellent examples of how a bulldog should look. :cheers:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking reign will look close to yawl's dogs when she gets older ,,,, she is 5 months now .


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, you can see it already..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Reign is sooo pretty. Look @ that puppy muscle!


----------

